# An Embarrassing Story



## LukeThinksTooMuch (Feb 28, 2015)

So the other day in School, I was sitting in the first class, English when I started to get a panic attack. We were watching 'Shawshank Redemption' for film studies. I start rustling my hair, a thing I do when I have a panic attack. I hyperventilate. About 15 minutes in and the boy to my right asks if I'm OK and I reply "I'm good!" over the next 15 minutes many people consistently ask me if I am OK and I do not give up, I am convinced to ensure nobody knows I get panic attacks so I'm like "PEACHY! I'M AWESOME!" I even stuck my thumbs up at one point. My teacher even asked me if I wanted to leave the class and I would not give in. The attention just made me worst and eventually I felt like I was sitting in needles. I gave in and asked to get some air. Thinking about it now I find it oddly funny and embarrassing. Do you have any funny/embarrassing stories?


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

I was working with an apprentice one night doing some mechanical work on a Airbus A330 aircraft. I asked him to shine the light over on what I was trying to see properly. He told me "you're the one holding the torch, not me!" Hahahaha...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

I've had many jobs in my life, but my first day at one of them, I had to have an ambulance called and carry me out to the hospital due to panic/chest pain. The funny thing was, had I waited maybe a half hour, I could have walked myself to the hospital and avoided the charge of the ambulance because the hospital was across the damn street.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, to share my own embarrassing anxiety story, I had a random panic attack 10 years ago after going to an ATM to draw out my rent money. I was 2 months behind on the rent, so in the end I had a huge wad of bills in my hand. I pocketed the cash and left, but halfway down the street I suddenly started hyperventilating. The attack worsened and I ended up passing out, and some passer-by apparently called an ambulance for me. Next thing I know I wake up in the ambulance, with loads of $20 bills falling out of my pocket. The nurse sitting next to me goes "did you just win the lotto, dude?" and I weakly manage a "no, that's just how I roll" before passing out again and waking up in hospital with a massive stack of cash sitting on my chest. That was a strange day, but at least I got to look like the Godfather for a while lol.


----------

